# fine thread/cobweb things on anacharis



## superguppy (Feb 15, 2010)

I've had my anacharis plants for about 2 weeks. The new parts that are growing out look lush, but the original stalks look a little brown (could just be the lighting). I have them planted next to my filter tubing, and today I noticed fine strands from the anacharis being sucked into the filter tube. They are much thinner than the roots. They look thinner than a strand of hair. Any idea what this is?


----------



## Schwartzy61 (Jan 25, 2010)

I had an anachris plant for a long time and ive noticed this probelm as well. I thought that it was a type of hair-like algae that would grow from the tops of the stalks of anachris..id have to actually pull them from the leaves of my plant. I dont think that really helps with your problem though...post a picture if you can


----------

